# Newbie Question: Udders and Squatting



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I know I read the answer to this somewhere, but I can't find it in a search...

I'm training my six month old to the stand and getting her used to having my hands here, there and everywhere. Today, for the first time, as I petted around her udders she would squat. I could swear I read it means she's being cooperative to milking? I just don't remember and thought I'd ask another newbie question! 

Squatting while having udders handled means...???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is not liking you there. It will just take time for her to get used to it. My girls that are milked regularly never squat.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine will squat a little when we are doing our daily milk stand routine getting them used to it. They dont act bothered by it at all and just keep on eatting while I touch them. The only time I could tell they really did not like me there is if they squat so far as to be trying to sit down. This happens more when Im trying to take a look at their backsides! You can always try a hobble at the beginning but just keep up doing what your doing and give lots of praise (and treats)


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you! It's the opposite of what I thought. So glad I asked. At least she's not kicking or fighting me. Just squatting. I'll just keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I feel like it's not so much them disliking it as it just feels weird. My well behaved does do it sometime when their udder is very full, you may even notice them do that with their kids at first. Trust me, if she really didn't want you feeling around, she could act a complete fool and turn into the best bucking bronco... just ask my Junya (goat in profile) about that. Just squatting is good thing


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My doe Busy Bee squats -- she is the best on the milking stand. Her daughter does the same, hehe


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an older doe (nubian x boer) that squats at every milking! She is a tall goat (for a Nubian) and drops down to let her kids nurse- I guess she thinks that I need her to squat when I milk her! It is really annoying, but short of winching her back end up, I just use a low 1 gal. stainless
steel bucket on her! She has beautiful dairy looking (and great milking) kids when I breed her to a Nub. buck, so I will keep her.


----------

